# Suggestions on equipment purchases?



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone have any opinions about what equipment is best for the jobs? I have a tow behind sweeper we use on 2 Walmarts which does fine. We may pick up a third store which would keep us from getting to all 3 within the nighttime hours. I want to purchase a different unit which could also be used in tighter quarters such as restaurants. I don't think I can afford (or justify spending the money anyway) a big unit such as an Isuzu with a big sweeper unit. I was thinking about a pickup with the bed removed and a sweeper added. There are several out there such as Masco, Scavinjer, Nite Hawk 200, and I know there are others. Does anyone use any of these? Opinions? Suggestions? I think you can get into one for around $20,000 or less, plus the cost of the truck. This seems more practical for me than spending $25k-35k for a used big truck setup. I priced a new SK sweeper on Isuzu chassis at $58k it looks nice and has no auxilary engine just hydraulics, but not my price range. Let me know what you all think about the pickup truck units. Thanks.


----------



## Riceyoung (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a 1996 Tymco 210 that works great for me and I only need 14,500 for it. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

If you can't afford an air unit like a temco 210, aircub, or the like then you are not charging enough. With only 2 full time lots which I am sure are smaller then yours the sweeper would pay for itself in less then 2 years.
If you can get enough to sweep 4 nights a week 3 hours each you should be able to afford a good used unit for around 30K or less. The big problem I see is people trying to get to big and highering help before it is needed. Best advice I can give anyone is don't get any bigger then what you could do your self. if you have more then one operator then you also need a machanic, then you need a bookkeeper both wihich do not produce an income then you won't have time to run a full shift your self because you will need to be out drumming up work for the operators to do. Now instead of you making $100 per our for your self you are deviding up what the 2 operators ($200 per hr) between 2 operators, 1 machanic, 1 bookeeper and what is left is yours. oh yes don't forget your overhead and increese cost of insurance, workmans comp, 2 sweepers, fuel, parts, and now you will need another machine for backup. Damm ware does it end.
1 good air unit and a tow behind for backup with only you as an operator.= more money in your pocket.


----------

